# Yachthafen Sütel unter Fehmarn



## JoseyWales (28. April 2010)

Moinele
Ich bin kommendes Wochenende mit meiner Freundin in SÜTEL (unter Grossenbrode/Fehmarn) 
Da ich meiner kleinen kein 10 stündiges Brandungsangeln zumuten möchte, habe ich folgende Fragen:
1.Gibt es im Umkreis von ca 10 km eine Seebrücke von der aus man mal eben 2,3 Stündchen die Ruten raushalten kann?
2.Ist das angeln in dem "Einlauf/Binnensee(Yachthafen)oberhalb von SÜTEL erlaubt und wenn ja, wass und wo angelt man dort?
3.Da ja die Heringe zur Zeit unterwegs sind, interessiert es mich, ob in dem Umkreis auch Hering zu fangen ist. Wenn nicht, gibt es auf Fehmarn Heringsfangplätze?

So leute.....dann haut mal in die Tasten...es juckt mir schon in den Fingern..

Besten Dank

Josey

Edit: Blöderweise wird Sütel von der Forumssoftware falsch angezeigt. Hier nocheinmal mit Punkten versehen S.Ü.T.E.L.


----------



## astacus (28. April 2010)

*AW: Yachthafen Sütel unter Fehmarn*

Nabend,

in Grobro gibt es eine Seebrücke. Alternativ kannst Du auch von der Mole des Binnensees angeln. Ein guter Platz wäre noch der Sund. Über Heringe kann ich nichts schreiben. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall für den Sund entscheiden.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## JoseyWales (28. April 2010)

*AW: Yachthafen Sütel unter Fehmarn*

HuHu
meinst du mit der Mole den Zipfel aus nördlicher Richtung? Hab mir das gerade mal auf Google Maps angeschaut...schon mal direkt im Binnensee geangelt oder zur Ostsee raus?
Was den Sund angeht...ist die Fehmarnseite oder die Festlandseite  zu empfehlen?
Kann man jetzt schon mir Hornis rechnen?

Besten Dank und schönen Abend noch.....


----------



## Sebastian G (28. April 2010)

*AW: Yachthafen Sütel unter Fehmarn*

moin moin,
ich kann dir nur die mole in großenbrode empfehlen,die liegt am jachthafen!!du angelst dann in die fahrrinne zur binnenseeseite,wo der abstand zum festland am geringsten ist!!!dort brauchst du kein schweres gerät weil man nur zwischen 20-30 meter weit werfen muss.wenn du auch ein paar heringe haben willst fahr nach dahme auf die seebrücke,da hat man die qual der wahl(dorsch,flache,hering und mit glück noch  schnabelaale)!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## JoseyWales (29. April 2010)

*AW: Yachthafen Sütel unter Fehmarn*

das hört sich doch schon mal gut an....aber wo befindet sich die Mole? Auf dem ca 500 Meter langem Zipfel? Und dann da ganz am Ende angeln? dann könnte ich ja auch von der anderen Seite aus angeln - also von der Camping Platz Seite.....


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. April 2010)

*AW: Yachthafen Sütel unter Fehmarn*

Moin,
Heringe bekommst du nur im Sund, vom Ufer haste sogut wie keine Chance. In Hally sollen sich die Heringe auch nicht wirklich blicken lassen, wer weiß warum. #c


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. April 2010)

*AW: Yachthafen Sütel unter Fehmarn*

Hi Josey,

klar kannst Du auch von der Festlandseite aus angeln, also direkt vom Strand vor dem Campingplatz - bei welchem Platz bist Du, Seepark Höper oder Wiese-Dohse? Die Einfahrt in den Großenbroder Binnensee erreichst Du von Wiese-Dohses Platz aus (ist der linke in Sütel).
Eine Seebrücke gibt es in Ostermade, ist mit dem Auto vielleicht zehn Minuten weg, wenn Du auf Höpers Platz bist zu Fuß nach rechts auch nur zehn Minuten.
Dahme ist schon fast eine halbe Stunde entfernt, die Brücke in Großenbrode etwa eine Viertelstunde.
Heringe habe ich noch keine gesehen, aber Butt und Dorsch sollten gut gehen.
Viele Grüße,

Dirk, Ostermade (gleich neben Sütel)


----------



## JoseyWales (30. April 2010)

*AW: Yachthafen Sütel unter Fehmarn*

@Abuman
Bist Du zufälligerweise Samstag Abend auf Der Seebrücke in Ostermade angeltechnisch unterwegs ? Auf Google Maps sieht die ja arg klein aus....
Leider hab ich nicht bedacht, dass ja morgen Feiertag ist. Gibts eine Möglichkeit trotzdem morgen in der Umgebung an Wattwürmer ran zu kommen?


----------

